# "Dieses Geräte wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat (Code 43)" - NVIDIA GPU



## MirrorsMind (20. April 2015)

*"Dieses Geräte wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat (Code 43)" - NVIDIA GPU*

Letztens, als ich mit ein paar Freunden CS:GO gespielt, als plötzlich ein Grafikkartentreiberabsturz kam, dieser musste laut dem Fehler wiederhergestellt werden. Danach kam ein Bluescreen und somit zu meinem Problem.
Dieser obige Fehler, im Titel beschrieben, wird immer wieder im Geräte-Manager angezeigt, obwohl ich auch schon die neuesten Treiber installiert und sogar neu aufgesetzt habe. Ich kann anscheinend nicht mehr meine NVIDIA GPU - in dem Fall eine 870M - benutzen. 

Mein Laptop ist ein MSI GT70 2PC Dominator und nicht ganz ein Jahr alt. 

Ich hoffe, es gibt eine Lösung, ohne ihn einsenden zu müssen, da ich ihn für meine Schule fast jeden Tag brauche, daher ist es nicht optimal in einsenden zu müssen, aber wenn es keine andere Lösung gibt, muss ich es wohl machen.



MfG MirrorsMind


----------



## niklasschaefer (20. April 2015)

*AW: "Dieses Geräte wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat (Code 43)" - NVIDIA GPU*

Hi,
das Probelm hatte ich slebst auch vor 2 Monaten mit meinem ASUS! Hier wird das Mainboard gewechselt vom CareCenter. Deshalb empfehle ich dir bei Garantie Anspruch mache nix selber und nehme die 2 Wiochen Reperatur in Kauf sol ange hat es bei mir gedauert und dann hast du wieder ein funktionsfähiges Notebook.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## niklasschaefer (20. April 2015)

*AW: "Dieses Geräte wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat (Code 43)" - NVIDIA GPU*

Hi,
das Probelm hatte ich slebst auch vor 2 Monaten mit meinem ASUS! Hier wird das Mainboard gewechselt vom CareCenter. Deshalb empfehle ich dir bei Garantie Anspruch mache nix selber und nehme die 2 Wiochen Reperatur in Kauf sol ange hat es bei mir gedauert und dann hast du wieder ein funktionsfähiges Notebook.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## MirrorsMind (21. April 2015)

*AW: "Dieses Geräte wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat (Code 43)" - NVIDIA GPU*

Ich hab die Lösung mittlerweile selber gefunden. Es war einfach ein Treiberfehler, bei dem man etwas mehr machen muss als normal. 
Ich habe zuerst den Treiber deinstalliert, danach die GPU im Geräte-Manager entfernt. Es kam dann nur noch "Microsoft Basic Graphic Adapter" oder so ähnlich, bin mir nicht mehr so sicher. Ihn entfernt, einen Neustart durchgeführt und am Ende den Treiber wieder installiert. 

Dennoch danke für deine Hilfe. 


MfG MirrorsMind


----------

